# How do I get the program info off the top of screen?



## shortspark (Oct 25, 2006)

I have had 622s, 612s and now this 722K and this afternoon is the first time I've experienced this. When I go to a channel, either direct number input or by scrolling, the program information at the top of the screen stays on - it won't turn off. The only way I can get it off is to hit the "cancel" button (once) or the info button (twice). Usually the screen stayed up for about five seconds or so but it won't go off now at all. This is true be it an HD program or regular and it makes no difference if I access the channels by guide such as "all Hd", "all channels", etc. It happens on tv1 and tv2. I do not have this problem on my 612 in the bedrom. My software version is L662 and I just received this unit a few days ago as a replacement for a broken 622. Is there a button I hit by mistake or is there a fix for this to get back to the way it use to work?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Sometimes it stays longer than others... but I can't say I've seen it stay forever like you are subscribing.

Have you tried a reboot (possibly pulling power for a minute before letting it reboot)?


----------



## shortspark (Oct 25, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Sometimes it stays longer than others... but I can't say I've seen it stay forever like you are subscribing.
> 
> Have you tried a reboot (possibly pulling power for a minute before letting it reboot)?


Thanks, yep, that did it! I just keep forgetting to do the most simple thing like pulling the power cord for about 20 minutes and plugging it back in. That solves almost all the little quirk-like problems with these boxes. There are some things you have to deal with and investigate but odd ball malfunctions like this are usually solved with the reboot. Thanks for reminding me, now all is well.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Also just hitting the Cancel button makes it go away instantly (normally).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

tcatdbs said:


> Also just hitting the Cancel button makes it go away instantly (normally).


He did and mentioned the button's hit.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

shortspark said:


> Thanks, yep, that did it! I just keep forgetting to do the most simple thing like pulling the power cord for about 20 minutes and plugging it back in. That solves almost all the little quirk-like problems with these boxes. There are some things you have to deal with and investigate but odd ball malfunctions like this are usually solved with the reboot. Thanks for reminding me, now all is well.


Glad that fixed it... Since I hadn't heard of it happening before I was hoping it was one of those odd/random glitches that the full reboot "clears"... sometimes we never find out what causes those kinds of weirdness.


----------



## spawnman (Oct 4, 2002)

Weird I have a 722k as well as was experiencing the same thing. The info on the top would never disappear like it used to do. Seemed like it just started doing that Monday or Tuesday. Unplugged for a while and now it's working as it should.

Spawnman


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

I experienced the same thing on my 722 a few weeks ago, did a front panel reboot and that took care of it.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

I have a VIP612 that had the bar stay on the same way. Pulling the power fixed it too. FWIW.


----------

